# Need a Laptop for Programming/Photo Editing



## g160689 (May 14, 2012)

I will be using the notebook/laptop mainly for this following things:
1. Programming in different ide( also contains running database servers & web servers)
2. Photo editing using photoshop, lightroom
3. Internet browsing
4. Office documentations
5. HQ Movies and music

Looking for longer battery life and portable solution withing 30k(inr) strictly. Lower prices would be preferable.
Please suggest with reason.


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

Have a look at Asus P53E-SO059D but for photo editing a dedicated graphic card is recommended(though it is not must) which is not there but it has got i5 which will help you in doing all your tasks


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

g160689 said:


> Looking for longer battery life and portable solution withing 30k(inr) strictly. Lower prices would be preferable.



Asus X53TA is another good option if you need good battery life. BTW what do you mean by portable solution? small size or light weight?


----------



## aroraanant (May 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> Asus X53TA is another good option if you need good battery life. BTW what do you mean by portable solution? small size or light weight?



But Asus P series is much better, it has got i5 whose performance will be much better than X53TA


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

well if he can spend that 1.5-2k more, nothing beats the P series.


----------



## g160689 (May 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> Asus X53TA is another good option if you need good battery life. BTW what do you mean by portable solution? small size or light weight?



I mean small size which is easy to carry. Of course i cannot quote on the weight, because it varies with model.

I found the trackpad and button very comfortable in HP, sony and lenovo models than asus. Are the trackpad & button are good of those model you are suggesting..?

One more issue, after searching different threads, will the amd quad core will cause the battery to run out faster?


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2012)

g160689 said:


> I mean small size which is easy to carry. Of course i cannot quote on the weight, because it varies with model.



you can check the product page in manufacturers website. at times they also include weight.



g160689 said:


> I found the trackpad and button very comfortable in HP, sony and lenovo models than asus. Are the trackpad & button are good of those model you are suggesting..?



HP have one of the best trackpads. Sadly the trackpad itself heat up quite badly in a short time. Of all the HPs i have used, most have this problem. Little heavy task and laptop will start to burn your lap. Annoying is the only word i can say.

About sony, 14" Sony are light. 15.6" are usually on the heavier side. Whereas Asus & Samsung have some excellent lightweight models. The one i have recommended weights only 2.4kg without charger. 24.Kg for a 15.6" is not common. But heard a lot of complain regarding its screen and touchpad (which is important for you)



g160689 said:


> One more issue, after searching different threads, will the amd quad core will cause the battery to run out faster?



check this post by Monk. This is quite a feast. And he is not lying. Even reviews says the same.


----------



## g160689 (May 17, 2012)

@Aroranant, @Sam, the models suggested are 15.6". Please suggest 14" or smaller.


----------



## Monk (May 17, 2012)

Toshiba Satellite C640-X4013 Netbook (PSC2UG-00S001) Indigo Blue with Tops Pattern.
Core i5 with 500GB HDD. 14". Personally I'm no fan of toshiba but its the only i5 under 30K. (online), Otherwise check out the MSI on the other thread its 33K.


----------



## aroraanant (May 17, 2012)

If you want a i5 processor with good build quality then you will get in 15" laptops only.
In 14" you will get good laptops with i3 only, here are the available options:
Lenovo Thinkpad Edge Series E420 (1141-FSQ)- this laptop has the best build quality
Dell Vostro 3450
Dell Inspiron 13z- this one is good option if portability is of major concern, and Win7 is a bonus in it.


----------



## g160689 (May 19, 2012)

*Probably the last question, is overheating a common phonomenon with laptops/notebooks even today. Or the business range are better in maintaining temperature.
I would like to know if there is any laptop out there which does not overheat or has less overheating problems.*


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

Overheating issues has been resolved in most of the laptops but they do heat. HP is prone to this issue but have heard that it has now resolved but I still doubt.
Asus and sony don't have any overheating issues.


----------



## g160689 (May 19, 2012)

*@Aroraanant, how about thinkpads..?*


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2012)

they have excellent cooling but heavy. and really thick.


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

Thinkpads are really good, the have very good build quality and no heating issues but as said by *SAM* they are quite heavy and thick but how can we forget that they are thinkpads.


----------

